# Male vs. Female



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

This may get asked a lot, but Im new so I'm lookin for suggestions. 
I currently have a 6 week old daughter, but I won't be able to get my GSD for about a year (need to buy a house). I want the dog to be able to grow up with my daughter. 

My question is: Does it make a difference which gender I get to best suit my situation?

I wanted a male because of his size, but I was told that a female (especially after she has a litter) would be best with kids.. Is this true? I want my daughter to be able to walk down to the store or something with my dog and not have to worry about the dog giving her problems but also that it deters strangers.. Just lookin for some advice or opinions..Thanks

-Shayne


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Puppies are just as much work as toddlers.

A litter of pups is x times as much work! 

When you are ready, a retired female who loves kids would be great...or a mellow puppy. Yes, I agree females are GENERALLY better for kids.

Lee


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

A puppy growing up with a toddler is a bad idea. GSD puppies are very energetic and mouthy - their favorite chew toy will be the toddler's arms and legs. It hurts.They also grow faster than the child and can unintentionally knock it down. 

Also in today's world of liabilities one cannot put a child in charge of an 80-90lbs dog. Your daughter might be able to reliably handle such a large dog on her own when she is 14-16. The behavior of the dog will depend on the training it receives, not on gender. A GSD of any gender will deter strangers. 

I hope you won't let your female have a litter just because of uninformed people say so. There are too many unwanted German Shepherds dying in shelters.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

male or female with children. i don't know, i don't think it makes a difference. i've only owned male Sheps. when my children were 2 and 4 yrs. old we had Sheps and there was never a problem. we always had puppy's. they grow up together and bound together. as far as your dog giving your daughter problems, make sure it's trained and have your daughter be part of his training. i definitely wouldn't get an older dog. i trust raising a puppy with children more than bringing in an adult dog. don't get me wrong, i'm sure there's some adult dogs you can bring in and everything will be fine. it just something i wouldn't do with children around.


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

I definitely will train the puppy. And I will not get an older dog. I want it from a puppy. And if we had a litter we would do it right. Its going to be a purebred dog, so we are going to take the proper steps. Im not neglectful. As far as the chewing on her arms and legs.... the puppy will have ITS OWN chew toys and it better keep to those lol


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Rescues are full of 1yo GSDs dumped by their families because they are too much or too rough on the toddlers and young children, we just got in one last week. The idea was that the dog was supposed to grow up with a baby. 

Maybe you need to go to the puppy section and read about the desperate complaints about puppy nipping. And how efficient or inefficient the puppy toys are.

Have you ever raised and placed a litter? Are you willing to take a responsibility for all those puppies when the owners dump them - for the rest of their lives. It take more to breeding than having a purebred dog.


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

Please don't get a female if you're going to let her have a litter for the potential of a better disposition toward your child. If you mean adopting an adult female who has put out a litter, that would be great. But it's going to depend on her level of socialization and temperment in general moreso than whether or not she's whelped pups.

My mother had a male who was enormous (way bigger than he should have been), and was simply fantastic with babies and children.

Very protective, but gentle and sweet at the same time. My middle son was about 10 mos old and could give him 'dental exams' with no issues.

Right now she has a female that she took in a few weeks ago at 6 mos old. Segen immediately took to my kids, she absolutely adores them and follows them around everywhere. 

I have a female as well who is 8 mos old, and loves my boys. 
I also have a male, but he's only 7 1/2 wks old...gotta wait and see how he turns out yet.

My step father has a male, Wolfgang, who is a frustrated energy filled working lines boy with no job/outlet. He likes the kids, but is entirely too jumpy/bouncy around them. 

My opinion...it depends on the individual dog more than the gender.

Look into rescues where you can tell them exactly what you need and they can match you up with the dog they think would fit in your home best, or find a good breeder to work with that will be able to pick a breeding and eventually pup from the litter who will fit your situation.

From there, it's all in how you train and raise the dog.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

a puppy growing up with a toddler is not a bad idea. i did it and i have several friends that did it. several of us had Sheps. there was also a Cocker Spaniel and several mix breeds brought up with children. there was never a problem. in my case we also had 5 cats, a large parrot, rabbits, chickens and a guinea pig. when school was out for the summer all of the class pets came to our house for the summer and there never a problem. we had to watch everything closely, that was a little hard to do. actually it wasn't hard it was constant.


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

My problem with that idea is that I want to know that the dog doesn't have things like hip dysplasia and other problems in that bloodline. I've had a dog with that and it becomes a very sad and painful process..


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

In rescue we see the many-many cases when the puppy growing up with the baby does not work out. The most common reason of dogs getting dumped at a shelter is young children or a new baby.


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: RebelGSDIn rescue we see the many-many cases when the puppy growing up with the baby does not work out. The most common reason of dogs getting dumped at a shelter is young children or a new baby.


And I hate that, it's a sad ordeal.

But because some people aren't willing to do it does not mean it's a bad idea for everyone.


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

No I have never raised a litter.. And I seriously doubt that people are going to pay $500 a puppy and just dump them off.. We have a lot time before anything even happens, so by then I will know my intentions. I have read several books on them and I was actually raised with a German Shepherd/Rottwieler mix and he was amazing. Never bit me, never used me as a chew toy ( at least that I remember haha) .. Don't make it seem like I don't know what Im getting into.. I am doing my research well in advance before even finding a dog. And I'm not some white trash person who is going to get one and abuse it then take it to some shelter.


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MXpro982My problem with that idea is that I want to know that the dog doesn't have things like hip dysplasia and other problems in that bloodline. I've had a dog with that and it becomes a very sad and painful process..


Unfortunately, you aren't going to 'know' that. Dogs with great hips can throw pups that will grow to have bad hips. It isn't an exact science.

As for the letting her have a litter thing....she'll be 2 years old before she's old enough to breed. By that time you shouldn't need to try it in hopes of improving her disposition towards your child. That's just silly.


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MXpro982No I have never raised a litter.. And I seriously doubt that people are going to pay $500 a puppy and just dump them off..


As stupid as it sounds, that DOES happen....more than you'd think.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: ReichsmomPlease don't get a female if you're going to let her have a litter for the potential of a better disposition toward your child. If you mean adopting an adult female who has put out a litter, that would be great. But it's going to depend on her level of socialization and temperment in general moreso than whether or not she's whelped pups.


The rest of the post was good, too! There are breeders who have health tested dogs and know their lines who have females w/good temperaments that have been socialized with kids.

No reason to do the job of a professional hobby breeder when they are doing a good job of it already.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I do not feel that gender makes a difference with kids. I think the whole thing about the female having puppies to make them better with kids is a load of crap though. My girls have not had any litters and they are all awesome with kids. Whatever, you do, please do not buy a "female with papers" just so she can have a litter. There are too many "pet" dogs having litters as it is now. Not to mention some females get VERY protective while they are raising their litter. There is a LOT more to breeding a litter than just having papers. There are the health checks, training and trialing to ensure that she is breed worthy. Then selecting a make that matches your girl on paper (pedigree), health and working ability. 

Why would you rule out an older dog? There are a LOT of great dogs out there and you may miss out on the perfect match by ruling out an older pup or young adult or even an older dog.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Quote:My problem with that idea is that I want to know that the dog doesn't have things like hip dysplasia and other problems in that bloodline. I've had a dog with that and it becomes a very sad and painful process..


You can always request hip xrays on an older dog purchased from a breeder or even a rescue. As mentioned before, just because the parents hips are certified does not mean that a pup will not have hip dysplasia. By the time the pup is old enough to be xrayed you will already be bonded and madly in love with him/her. What will happen then? With an older dog you can know before you commit to purchasing/adopting him/her. 




> Originally Posted By: MXpro982No I have never raised a litter.. And I seriously doubt that people are going to pay $500 a puppy and just dump them off.


There have been reports of dogs that people paid a LOT more than $500 for being dumped into shelters.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

I also have to say that gender doesn't matter. It's the bond you form with your dog that counts. I have had extremely close relationships to GSDs of both sexes when I was a child growing up. My father was a breeder and trainer so there were always several GSDs around - that and each of his children were given their own dog as soon as they were judged old enough to care for them. My first GSD died a tragic death at age 3. He was my constant companion from the age of 5 to 8. My second GSD was a female I had from age 11 (couldn't bear to have another for awhile after the first one - reconciled myself to my father's dogs) until I was 22. She got me through a very difficult adolescence. 

If by size you're thinking the ability to protect you I wouldn't worry about that either. Females are quite able to guard you and my Frigga is the most resolute watchdog here.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

As has been said by some, it totally depends on the indivudual dog, NOT the gender. There are plenty of females out there that are terrible with children, just as there are males that are WONDERFULL.

As far as the hip thing goes, if that is a major concern of yours, you are MUCH better off getting an older dog. As you can have it xrayed and KNOW what you are getting in the hip dept. With a puppy it is a TOTAL crap shoot. (As others have already said.)

And if you think that people won't spend "$500" for a puppy and then dump it, you are SADLY mistaken. It happens everyday. Heck, people pay THOUSANDS of dollars to import a dog from overseas, then "dump it" when they realize thay have "bitten of more than they can chew". The amount of moneys comeone pays for their dog has NO bearing on whether they will dump it or what kind of home they will give it. There are $5000 dogs out there that are treated terribly, and there are FREE ones that are treated like "kings and queens".

Oh, and welcome to the board. Please don't take people being "hard" on you the wrong way. We are just passionate about the breed and want people to go into ownership with BOTH eyes OPEN so that they aren't one day, one of those folks that realizes they have "bittin off more than they can chew" and has to re-home their pup.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

You would be suprised at how many dogs my rescue gets that have training, all med records up to date, are AKC registered, yet are dumped at a shelter or a humane society. 

I have often wanted to the people that have dumped these dogs, and ask them why. However, they made their decision, so best to just serve as a rescue until these dogs are adopted.

The GSD is a bit nippy, or maybe even just playful. But they grow awfully fast and could easily hurt a small child via just playing. 

As for raising a litter, please don't. There are hundreds, perhaps thousands of good German Shepherds, without adding to the population.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

As already mentioned, dogs with excellent hips can produce a pup with terrible hips - it's a shake of the genetic dice. While it's true that you have a better chance of getting good hips from parents who have been x-rayed and proven to have good hips, there's no guarantee. The only way you can be sure not to get a GSD with HD is to get an adult and have it x-rayed before you get it.

And for what it's worth, dogs which cost much more than $500 can also get dumped. It happened to a friend just recently. Fortunately someone recognized her breeding (it was a WGSD) on PetFinders, contacted her (the dog's breeder), and she went to the shelter to see the dog. Sure enough, it was one of hers!!! The dog's owners ignored the signed contract to contact my friend if they couln't keep their dog. So now the dog is safe at my friend's home, being treated for several physical problems, but that little miracle doesn't happen a lot.

My sister had both males and females, well trained males and females, and all of them got along with her three children and their friends.

Good luck and am so glad you have a year or two to educate yourself about GSDs. Way to go!!!


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

I have several puppy owners that has toddlers that got pups from me and they are great, you can't get them apart, it is all in the breeding and most is how the adults train it, I have not had a complaint yet and even they want another one. I have 3 kids myself been with shepherds for 7 years now and my oldest is 14 and youngest is 10 so they are great, either one will be great with the child as long as you do the right training, get books and go to shows/clubs research all you can online even talk to several breeders, if they are really nice they won't mind helping you even if you don't get one from them. Good Luck and nice to see you have alot a time to research.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Timber1You would be suprised at how many dogs my rescue gets that have training, all med records up to date, are AKC registered, yet are dumped at a shelter or a humane society.


Yep. I have seen registered TITLED dogs in shelters and rescues.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

What is the name of your kennel?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MXpro982My problem with that idea is that I want to know that the dog doesn't have things like hip dysplasia and other problems in that bloodline. I've had a dog with that and it becomes a very sad and painful process..


If you are worried about hips, it is better to get an adult dog who can have their hips x-rayed. When you get a puppy it is always a gamble on whether they will have good hips. True, a puppy whose parents/grandparents etc has less chance of hip problems than a puppy from two parents who have hip problems, but that is still not a guarantee you're just increasing your odds. An adult dog who has been x-rayed already would not be an unknown. Sometimes breeders will have young adult dogs who have already had their hips/elbows checked, or you can look into a retired breeder if you want a female who has had a litter. Another option is to adopt a dog from a service dog training program. They often adopt out the dogs who do not make it through their training, and these dogs will have had hip x-rays already done. 

Personally I'd suggest maybe getting your daughter comfortable around dogs and teaching her how to treat dogs first and then get a puppy in a few more years when she is old enough to really interact with and enjoy the puppy (and will remember it).


----------



## AllisonS (Oct 16, 2007)

I agree that adopting a young dog would be better. You get a feel for the temperment. I adore my Greta but she's a handful. Nothing like my last female.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: MXpro982This may get asked a lot, but Im new so I'm lookin for suggestions.
> I currently have a 6 week old daughter, but I won't be able to get my GSD for about a year (need to buy a house). I want the dog to be able to grow up with my daughter.
> 
> My question is: Does it make a difference which gender I get to best suit my situation?
> ...


unrealistic expectations, getting a working line puppy and having your child be able handle it is a bit much. when I got mine it was almost as time consuming as having another child. If you really want a UberHund wait til your child is out of diapers. And then look into getting a rescued dog. If you got the bucks to get a high quaility GSD and the time go for it, but rescue one anyway. me personaly I like working with females


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSD
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Timber1You would be suprised at how many dogs my rescue gets that have training, all med records up to date, are AKC registered, yet are dumped at a shelter or a humane society.
> ...


Not around Richmond 'cus I'm always looking


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Male or Female, I'm not sure it really matters beyond your own preference and the particular dogs you are looking at. 

Personally between my 2, I would trust my male with kids more than my female. She's more reactive and if her tail got pulled she'd be more likely to turn and snap than my male, who may not even notice it had happened. But dogs are individuals so I'm sure it could work in reverse. 

Please don't breed. It really doesn't make any difference in the females temperament. I think it's kind of an old wives tale. It can also occur that a breeding female is less tolerant of nonsense from small ones. When we bred Mastiffs, a bred bitch was usually more moody and less predictable. Plus you have to deal with having your dog in heat and keeping her in the house and supervising all outings even into the yard to keep her from accidental breedings until you have put in the time and effort into putting some kind of title on her, certified her hips and elbows, and that's the bare minimum for responsible breeding. And that's on top of the training necessary to make a large dog safe for a young child to handle later on down the road. 

Here's the thing I don't get. Young Kids should not be left alone with dogs. Even the best trained KIDS with the best trained dogs can get into trouble with each other. Have you seen the pictures of the sheepdog that killed the baby? It's enough to make any parent nervous. Kids and dogs can be great, but it should be done under supervision.

So you're looking at getting a puppy in about a year when your daughter is 1. Now if you train this dog that's great, but when is your daughter going to actually physically be able to handle the dog in all situations? You want the dog to be able to walk to the store to keep her safe and deter strangers...When were planning on this happening? When she's 6? 7? 10? Seems a little silly to buy a puppy to deter people 9 years down the road. 

I would agree with others that your expectations are a little unrealistic. Dogs are not Lassie to save Timmy from the well. If YOU want the dog for YOU and YOU think you can handle it, by all means try a puppy in a year. But if what you really want is a dog for your daughter to have that ultimate growing up bond with then wait until she's old enough to appreciate what it means to have an animal. She's not going to be able to control the dog until she can talk and understand what she wants it to do, so hold off at least until Kindergarten. Kids are a lot of work. So are puppies.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

MXpro, getting a dog as a pup to guarantee against hip dysplasia won't always work. OFAs cannot be done until the dog is 2 years old. Yes, you will have a better chance of avoiding it if you have info on the ancestors and relatives, but that's still not a guarantee. Also, you CAN get younger dogs or adults from good lines. I got a purebred dog as an adult, she was already cleared by an expert veterinary radiologist for not having HD or ED and she even had a conformation title.

As for people not likely to dump a dog they paid $500 for.....heh, you'd be surprised! I've met someone who euthanized a $3500 that had a behavioral issue no one seemed to be willing to work on. As a shelter volunteer, all I can say is people dump $500+ dogs EVERY DAY.

I don't see anything wrong with you wanting a pup, just wanted to clear up those two misconceptions. I'm getting a male pup in a few months and will be having kids probably within the next 5 years...


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Depends on the dog. I have had mostly males and no issues with children. 

Baer always worked with children. All our males are very good - Drigon was excellent with Cara as a baby. Emi is the earth mommy. Fannie is good, but too wild sometimes.

As with a lot of things, depends on temperament and nerves.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Smithie86As with a lot of things, depends on temperament and nerves.


I completely agree with this. Sean adores kids, all kids, and I can trust him with babies too. There's something about children that he just loves.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how many cases do you know of where it works out with a puppy and children? i know of a lot of them.


> Originally Posted By: RebelGSDIn rescue we see the many-many cases when the puppy growing up with the baby does not work out. The most common reason of dogs getting dumped at a shelter is young children or a new baby.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

It would not work with my youngest dog, ten months old. He is not aggressive, but could and probably would even scratch and knock a younger kid over. Just to much energy with this guy.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

are you planning on having a litter?? it doesn't matter if you have a pure bred dog or a mixed breed you take the proper steps. as far as chewing/nipping it's going to chew/nip whatever it wants, when it wants. i taught mine not to nip (i think) or snatch food from your hand at the same time. my boy definitely doesn't snatch food from your hand. as far as chewing/nipping i don't know if i taught him not to nip or did he just grow out of it. as far as chewing on things i think the crate taught him not to. don't think you and your daughter are off limits because you're not. you're going to be the main targets.


> Originally Posted By: MXpro982I definitely will train the puppy. And I will not get an older dog. I want it from a puppy. And if we had a litter we would do it right. Its going to be a purebred dog, so we are going to take the proper steps. Im not neglectful. As far as the chewing on her arms and legs.... the puppy will have ITS OWN chew toys and it better keep to those lol


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi MXpro - 

Glad you're researching way ahead of time! You will get LOTS of opinions from experienced (and some not-so-experienced) people here. Please don't be put off by anything that sounds forceful - people here are passionate about the breed and that sometimes comes across in ways not meant when posted online.

I agree with those who say that it's not so much the gender as the bond you build with your dog. While you can raise a puppy and a toddler, please keep in mind that a puppy naturally uses its mouth and many GSDs can be quite mouthy even with a full basket of toys. That's normal and the pup will need to be taught not to be mouthy, but in the meantime those sharp little teeth are going to chew on things - including your daughter. Since you probably prefer to have your daughter growing up with trust and love for your dog, it may be better to either hold off for a few more years before getting a puppy, or to look into the possibility of adopting an adult dog that will be more patient and accepting of a young child's grabbing hands and clumsy movements.

Since you have a good amount of time, you can really start looking into rescues and/or breeders who may have an older dog ready to place. My Mom just adopted a GSD mix from the pound and, other than a few issues like wanting to steal food, he has been very good natured, house-broken, eager to please and he formed a very tight bond with my Mom in a very short amount of time. In fact, she can take him pretty much anywhere off-leash already and he won't leave her side (even to follow my dogs). She took awhile to find a dog that would suit her lifestyle and temperament and it was well worth it. She also babysits for her grandkids (a five year old and a disabled seven year old) and Eddie has been very good with them.

If you do pursue the idea of getting a puppy, there are things that you'll want to check for. Be sure to let breeders know that you have a toddler and hopefully if the breeders have dogs that are too high-energy or intense for your situation, they will be honest and tell you so. Some GSDs just wouldn't be a good mix with your family. You would probably do best with someone who breeds for less drive - a more laid-back, non-working type GSD. You'll want to ask for OFA certification numbers (or comparable health certifications) on parents as well as grandparents (and hopefully even farther back). The better health background you can find, the less likely you will be to end up with health problems in your pup. It's never 100% guarantee, but at least you'll move the odds into your favor. 

And if you can visit the parents and get a feel for their temperaments, that's even better. I'd like to be able to tell you that all breeders are honest, but unfortunately it's not so. Viewing the dogs yourself is the best way to see if they're the type of dog you would want. 

I have two GSD bitches and the older one is great with kids, although as a puppy she was definitely a handful. The younger bitch (14 months) is working lines and is all energy. Her temperament is wonderful but she tests MY stamina and would not be a good choice for a home with a little child. The child would be knocked over continuously! 

I hope you will think about adopting an adult dog because you may find that works SO well for your situation. And then when your child is older and can handle a dog, you still have the option of a puppy that you can all train together. I doubt that I'll ever get another puppy - after having just gone through a year of wildness, chewing on things, riling all the other dogs up, I think that skipping puppyhood would be a blessing! *L* 

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

Having the litter in hopes of the female being better with kids isn't the only reason. I was just ASKING if that was true.


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

I honestly don't want an older dog because I have never had a dog of my own. I want to have a great bond. I want to be the one who trains it and it grows up with til the day it dies (or I die lol).


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

I guess I shouldn't have said that they wouldn't dump a $500 dog.. I just cannot believe that they would. Its just a dumb thing to do. Once again, I have no intentions in getting in over my head on my GSD. I will devote tons of time to her (my wife tells me it will be a girl lol).. I have loved the breed forever and have had friends with them. I know what I am getting into and once I buy a house I will be more than ready.. Thank you for the comments.


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

I was really referring to down the road.. Not right away haha.. Trust me, my daughter is not going anywhere on her own for a long long time.


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

No, no, no.. I would not get a dog JUST so my daughter can walk to the store. That was just an example of loyalty to my daughter. I have wanted a GSD well before I even met my wife. I want the dog for plenty more reasons. I feel like you guys are quite narrow-minded on what I have said. Maybe I need to be more clean on what I write.


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

Sorry.. I meant "clear" and not, "clean" on the last post.. My fault. 
Thank you ALL for your comments and concerns.. I am truly thinking about adopting a young adult now. I don't want it too old, but maybe not too young. I honestly think I will have a difficult time finding one here though (Medford, OR).. There doesn't seem to be too many GSDs here.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Keep your eye on the rescue section here - you might either find a dog that 'speaks' to you or a rescue name that is close enough to contact. An advantage of rescue is that would have time to observe the dog around small kids and other animals.

Skye came to me at 4 months old and she is great around kids now. Of course, they do do stay bouncy and immature for some time. Even when younger, Skye seemed instinctively to know that kids were more fragile and was calmer with them. She will sit or ly quietly as long as a child needs her.

When you find the dog, involve the kids in feeding and training - that will also help. My family had shepherds as we (all 9 kids) were growing up and those dogs are now some of my fondest memories.

Male or female, young or old, I hope you find that perfect fit for you and your family. They are out there.

Good luck.


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

Thank you very much! Ive still got plenty of time to find out all of my options, so im fortunate in that.. I can't wait!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Tons of comments, but a few quick comments.

I have a ten month old rescue. In terms of appearance and size, perhaps the best looking dog I have seen in a long time. He is also not aggressive, but could and has wrapped his lease around me and knocked me flat on my butt. I also have a seven year old rescue, so gentle and what I cal low maintenance.

The bottom line is all dogs are different, so if you get a pup it might be great.

I do think a female would be a better choice.


----------

